# local bass tourney trails



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

I would like to know how many people are going to fish the x-series this year due to lakes breaking up. Can we get a full field so that the x will pay?
If not how can we afford to keep fishing this circuit? If you practice, pay entry fee and don't finish in top 3 you are loosing money. Where does all the money go that was paid into x-series has anyone done the figures? Just some questions sorry to ramble. Good bunch of people that fish though gosh do I love the competition but with gas prices tourney fees and no raises the past couple of years just can't swing it. Rohry also runs great circuit but the lakes he picks other than chautauqua stink! (no portage) come on!!!!!!!!!! I still love ya don't take it to heart. Slates when is your circuit schedule out. If you want people to pay up front shouldn't you be out there. talk to you all later.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

basscat10 said:


> I would like to know how many people are going to fish the x-series this year due to lakes breaking up. Can we get a full field so that the x will pay?
> If not how can we afford to keep fishing this circuit? If you practice, pay entry fee and don't finish in top 3 you are loosing money. Where does all the money go that was paid into x-series has anyone done the figures? Just some questions sorry to ramble. Good bunch of people that fish though gosh do I love the competition but with gas prices tourney fees and no raises the past couple of years just can't swing it. Rohry also runs great circuit but the lakes he picks other than chautauqua stink! (no portage) come on!!!!!!!!!! I still love ya don't take it to heart. Slates when is your circuit schedule out. If you want people to pay up front shouldn't you be out there. talk to you all later.


hmmmm interesting? who knows if x series will fill time will tell that.a big circuit in pa also folded. tommy made it clear at the banqute if any one wants to see the money fiqures he would sit down with them and show em. he also asked if any one had any questions and not 1 person asked a question? i would hate to put on a circuit and try and give a ranger boat with a 150 away at the championship. i can assure you they dont get that boat for free. i dont blame rory for no portage the blame for that goes to the clowns involved in the trouble he had there the last 2 times he was there. as tournament directers we put up with enough crap without begging for more. my schedule will come out as soon as i have permits i dont want to post dates till then because they could change i want it in stone. this did get slowed down this week because a very good friend of mine came down with stage 4 lung cancer and only has maybe 5 months to live therefore i put a benifite together for him and his wife to show them how a bunch of us feel about him and his wife. please dont take any of this the wrong way i am just trying to help you with your questions.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I can't speak for Xseries, call George for your answers and specifics.

I can speak for me 

The Portage venue just begs for hassels from a tournament perspective. It is a land of many "enemies". Indeed having negative experiences there as a promoter doesn't help in my decisions. 

Throw into the variables the close fishing proximities, a large chunk of cash, questionable off limits, even at various times during the day, no wake...it all adds up to just a bunch of griping that I personally won't put myself into position to hear any longer. 

It never really resulted in "problems" per se, rather, just a negative vibe at nearly each event I have run there- totally the opposite of what I want to be invovled with. The last two events I fished I couldn't even go beyond the bones without being unindated with fellow competitors verbalizing rule violations...the response of filing a written protest obviously wasn't appealing because in reality, no rules were broken. The heat of the moment and the guy running the show becomes the sounding board I guess.

As well, the "NOAA game" relies on a great bite at such a venue just prior to the event. My last stop there the fall doldrums had set in and we pulled a total of 26 teams...that was my final straw.

Never say never, but for now...never 

BTW- I plan to fish Xseries and am shooting for the 4k. It's posted going into the game, I know my odds, I'll post the $200 for the intended result. Nick can have the $30k rig at the Championship 
I could care less if X spent $1 for it- the bottom line, the work they take upon themselves to make that happen is beyond my concern. 

What I know as an angler is a true 30-35k new rig awaits me if I make it happen- that is more than paid into it through 6 events and champ fees once all places are then paid out.

I do wish X would use their holding tanks more consistantly and aerate them, otherwise as an angler... my payout is my fate.

Overall, payouts in this region excel beyond the national grassrooted norm- 70% should be beyond acceptable, most any event in NE Ohio for a number of years has been 90-110%...unheard of at this level.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i would like to say i have fish x-series since day one and is one of the best run,series,tommy george,are the best;and i have seen tourn,with 117 teams on portage and no problems,but the pay out is based on teams,you cant pay more than you take in,and i don't know were you have a shot at a 30.000 dollar boat any where else in the area,i like to win but to me it;s much more than that,the friends i have made over the year;s in these series,the lakes the northerners the x-series ,is the top pay out for me.i can say i have learned so much over the years,from the old pros,like Ron koch Stan,lippen,and many more,you cant base everything on money, the things you learn over the years is priceless,we have a bunch of great guys that fish these series and once in awhile you get a bad apple but that can;t stop the show.they get caught,you half to keep in mind these directors spend a lot of time setting these things up for your conv,and there not on the clock getting paid,you may get up at4.30am for the tourn,and they are up at2.30 to set up so you can have coffee and donut's, and we all have the same shot at the money and the boat so all I'm saying is fish and have a fun day around all the new friends you can make,and say thank you to Tommy.Vick,George,Roy,and the new one mike,and all the others that put there heart and souls,into these series,i say thank you all,and good luck this year,my 2ct,mark


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have had a great time fishing x-series. I am not bashing Tom, Vic or George they have always treated me like family that is not where I wanted this thread to go. Vic and Tom always help me out when I purchased a boat from them or Whenever I need service or anything. There aren't any nicer people that I have every dealt with than Tom and Vic and Pops. I just wanted to know what it costs to run a circuit. Why can't we fill it up! I could not Make the x banquet or I would have like'd to go over the numbers. But thats for George not this post. And for the people that bad mouth any circuit and don't have the guts to ask that's on them but I ain't scared. (Thanks Victor, Thomas and Pops). Hoop out


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I feel the reason for not filling events goes somewhat along with the economy and the fact that there are other circuits to fish. Heck when I started this journey there was bass clubs and the old American Bass Association, NOAA has trouble filling 60 boat feilds with good payouts. Now many of us have to choose the right place to put your dollar for the outcome or payout. I will say that paying for all tournaments should not get you in the championship you should have to fish your way there like the old ABA use to do years ago. The top ten teams for the year would go and fish at an out of state location against other teams from other states, We got to fish some really great waters at that time. But thats my choice there are bigger tournaments that run this way but most are alout of travel so thats my decision to fish the great events around the area.


Mark


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

alot of things go into fields not filling i would say that the economy and gas prices play a big part. some times what i call dock talk is a part. some times the best way for fields to fill is when the fishermen spend time being nice to other fishermen in the parking lot and on the water. if you have a nice boat talk with some one that may not have as nice a boat make em feel good to be part of the group. there are some guys out there that think its a win at any cost sport. for those that fish like that when you win look at the differance between what you won and what you would have won if the field was full then tell me if it was worth it in the long run. in todays economy guys are going to have to look at what they can afford in a entry fee look at the venues in that price range then choose wich one of them is going to produce the most fun for the day and fish it and have a good time.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I guess I'm kinda lost on the full field thingie...

Nearly every front season events we have run from NOAA for the last five years has met a full field. The first event is usually closed by mid March. We may endup fishing one or two shy by the day of, but for the most part I'm sending entries back in the spring. Ranger you should remember that 

The Madness is on it's fifth record year running of meeting 100+ boats paid 4-5months before the event.

As with any level of competitive fishing, 3/4 of the field pays the top 1/4. The NOAA game tends to shun that 3/4 by midseason simply by format- now you are only fishing for $4000 with 1 in 40 odds... shoot I'd prefer that!

Lakes floated 100 in 06'-07'-08' - X in 60's and 70's last season didn't they?

I think it's winter...that is what is going on here 

BTW basscat- I'm finalizing my taxes this weekend...it cost around $12k to promote and run 24 events they way we did in 09'...that's with me billing $0 per hour for my work.

I do like


> And for the people that bad mouth any circuit and don't have the guts to ask that's on them but I ain't scared.


ALOT! Go for it!!!!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

Shut up and fish!!! You have choices!! Thank you Nip,Tom,Mike, and Mike from badbass for the choices and quality tournaments! Thank you!! Special Thank you to Louie for your commitment and quality tournaments for years!!! Thank you and keep those secret baits!! You can not Thank all these guys enough,to spend the time and effort that most of us can't afford !!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i just wanted to say i take no offence to the thread basscat10 started and i do think it went in a differant direction than he attended it to go.


----------

